# Audacity no "Wave Out" source [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi guys,

I am trying to use audacity to record some audio streaming off the net.

The site  http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/faq?s=recording&i=streaming suggests to select "wave out" or "stereo mix" from the drop down menu, but I have only "Mic:0" and "Front Mic:0".

Is this an issue related with alsa? Or is there something in the kernel I have to check?

Thanks for the help!

EfoLast edited by Efo on Sun Mar 21, 2010 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

We need more info about your alsa.

I can record streaming audio with audacity w/o problem.

Do you have any kind of mixer installed?

If so check to see "mix mono"  is available that's what I use.

Gerard.

Edit:Mix mono records in stereo.Why it's called mix mono I don't know.

----------

## Efo

Hi gerard82,

Thank you for the reply. I have never played around with this, so forgive my cluelessness.

I have  gnome-alsamixer installed, which has "Nvidia ID 3" in "Mixer Names and Visibility". This already looks a little funny to me.

I also have  sdl-mixer installed (related?)

----------

## gerard27

I use neither.

Can you find anything like "capture" in either mixer?

If you have alsa-utils installed you can run alsamixer in a terminal.

I've had problems at first to make this work.

I ran alsamixer and enabled everything.

I use kmix but if you don't use kde that's no option.

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

I have capture in alsamixer and I have "Rec." checked.

I also have alsa-utils installed; however, I think gnome-alsamixes is the GUI for alsamixer.

----------

## gerard27

Can audacity play soundfiles on your HDD?

Do you have other soundrelated software installed (jack esound etc) ?

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

Hi Gerard,

That's a good point, I have mplayer and xine working on the system; but if I try to play a file with audacity the sound doesnt come out. You may be on to something here...

Efo

----------

## gerard27

Did you set the Device preferences in Audacity?

Mine is set to alsa.

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

I have the device set to ALSA, and I changed the playback option to dmix: now it plays the music files, but still no recording.

----------

## gerard27

Audacity is very picky.

In the past with kde-3.5 you had to kill the kde sound daemon artsd.

I only have experience with my own hardware which is soundblaster emu10k1.

Try different entries for device in audacity.

Sorry to be of little help.

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

I tried the different options without success.

Thank you for helping and keeping the post alive, maybe someone with a similar problem will pop in.

Efo

----------

## Efo

[update]

I installed kmix, which provided me with more playback options, to no avail. I tired all the new options but no recording.

Anybody with any idea?

----------

## gerard27

Hi efo,

I wonder if you succeeded in recording streams w. audacity.

Maybe this post will help.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818256-highlight-.html

In kmix did you see "ac97" ?

I have to enable it and tick "capture".

Grtz,

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

Hi Gerard,

Thanks to keep looking. That is a nice link, I had a bunch of codecs installed in the kernel and I removed most of them. Unfortunately I am still having the same problem, but now I have a feeling it has to do with the backend.

When I run kmix I get the following message: 

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

QSystemTrayIcon::setVisible: No Icon set

nonetheless it is present as a process. However, nothing changes in Audacity.

Thanks again, 

Efo

----------

## Efo

Little update,

I am trying to use qarecord, but when I try to check the "capture" box I get:

Error opening PCM device plughw:0 (Device or resource busy)

Could not open PCM for capture.

ALSA capture failed!

----------

## gerard27

I'll ask again:

Do you have jack and/or esound installed.

I had to put -jack in /etc/portage/package.use for audacity.

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

Hi Gerard,

Sorry for missing that, and thank you for bearing with me.

No I dont have "jack" installed, but I did reemerged audacity with "-jack"... just in case.

I dont know if it is relevant but I have pulseaudio installed, it is required by few packages. Also, I can record from the front microphone.

By the way, when you can record the stream, do you have the "stereo mix" or "wave out" option in the drop down menu?

Efo

----------

## gerard27

In my dropdown menu I have :

Line.0

Video.0

Phone.0

CD.0

Aux.0

Mic.0

Mix.0

Mix Mono.0

Both Mix.0 and Mix Mono.0 work for streams.

Of the others I only use Line.0 when I want to copy from my external amplifier.

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

All I have is:

Mic:0

Front Mic:0

----------

## gerard27

I don't have pulseaudio,kde uses phonon.

I browsed the pulseaudio ebuild and it mentions jack-audio-connection-kit.

You could install it and experiment with the different connection possibilities.

You may need to re-emerge pulseaudio after installing jack-audio-connection-kit

and audacity with jack use flag.

I have a completely different setup on my box so -jack in my case is ok.

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

I had jack-audio-connection-kit installed with jack... now I have removed jack and related flags from pulseaudio and audacity.

Too bad your system has completely different setup, but I surely appreciate your help.

----------

## gerard27

Do you have gstreamripper installed?

It can record streams which you later could load into audacity.

Gerard.

----------

## gerard27

Hi efo,

Have you read this?

http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Mixer_Toolbar_Issues#Using_the_Control_Panel

Scroll to the Linux part.

There's a link with more info in it.

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

Hi Gerard,

gstreamripper doesnt really give me all I want.

Anyway, I am working on it but I wanted to give you an update; here is what I have from "About audacity..."  "Build Information" tab:

Build Information

File Format Support

libmad (MP3 Importing) Enabled

libvorbis (Ogg Vorbis Import and Export) Disabled

libid3tag (ID3 tag support) Disabled

libflac (FLAC import and export) Disabled

libtwolame (MP2 export) Disabled

QuickTime (Import via QuickTime) Disabled

Core Libraries

libsamplerate (Sample rate conversion) Enabled

PortAudio (Audio playback and recording) v19

wxWidgets 2.8.10 (Unicode) 

Features

Nyquist (Plug-in support) Enabled

LADSPA (Plug-in support) Disabled

Vamp (Plug-in support) Disabled

Audio Units (Plug-in support) Disabled

PortMixer (Sound card mixer support) Enabled

SoundTouch (Pitch and Tempo Change support) Disabled

Build Information

Program build date: Mar 7 2010

Build type: Release build

Does anything look funny compared to your info?

----------

## gerard27

In the link I sent you there's another link which contains this:

QUOTE

Audacity 

Audacity as packaged in Fedora 11 and 12 works with PulseAudio.

Audacity has now been packaged with a proper "alsa: pulse" device listed, in a ppa for ubuntu intrepid. See https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive

The following is information for versions without the pulseaudio patch:

Audacity doesn't support PulseAudio, nor Esound for the moment. You'll have to kill or suspend pulseaudio before you use this application. Audacity uses the PortAudio cross-platform Audio API which doesnt support pulseaudio. Some work was started on making portaudio support PulseAudio but this does not appear to be under active development currently and does not work in it's current state.

Audacity can use OSS for sound input and sound output. By changing the 2 settings in preferences to /dev/dsp, and running audacity as

padsp audacity

you route OSS sound through pulseaudio and can have successful playback and recording with audacity. You could also set the sound input to be ALSA which (for regular users) is less likely to be blocked by another application, as recording with multiple applications at once is less commonly done

Using pasuspender to momentarily suspend pulseaudio is another way to use Audacity.

pasuspender -- audacity <argument>

END OF QUOTE.

The output of about audacity you showed looks ok.

This line is the most important:

```

PortAudio (Audio playback and recording) v19 
```

It's exactly as I have it.

As you can see from the above pulseaudio is the culprit.

You said you needed it for some programs so unmerging

is no option.

I don't know what desktop you use but it probably has 

a "console" or terminal.

Fire it up and kill pulseaudio.

```

pkill pulseaudio
```

Then tune in to a stream and start audacity and try to

record.

Gerard.

Edit:The pkill command may not work because the binary is not named pulseaudio.

It could be something like pad (pulseaudio deamon).

----------

## Efo

Hi Gerard,

I read that, and I did kill pulseaudio to no avail; I wonder if I should try with OSS again (i.e. recompile the kernel).

But I think (from what I read) the problem is in realtek that I had to add into the kernel in order to have the capture option in alsamixer (among other options including mikes). However, alsamixer gives me:

Card: HDA Intel

Chip: Nvidia ID 3

and  "lspci | grep Audio" gives:

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

(no realtek mentioned)

I use openbox + fbpanel.

Efo

----------

## Efo

more info:

$ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC662 rev1 Digital [ALC662 rev1 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

$lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  248048  12

snd_seq_dummy           3068  0

snd_seq_oss            26928  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7512  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50384  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7436  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            36496  0

snd_mixer_oss          14728  1 snd_pcm_oss

ac                      4848  0

ath_pci                78488  0

wlan                  162912  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               216272  1 ath_pci

nvidia               9607576  30

snd_hda_codec_realtek   258236  1

snd_hda_intel          26200  1

snd_hda_codec          65992  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               8000  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                77936  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

uvcvideo               56836  0

snd_timer              21256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    63272  13 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7952  1 snd

r8169                  32332  0

video                  22196  0

snd_page_alloc          9528  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

videodev               38352  1 uvcvideo

rtc                     7960  0

mii                     5576  1 r8169

v4l1_compat            12620  2 uvcvideo,videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     9176  1 videodev

backlight               4976  1 video

output                  3304  1 video

processor              39556  2

battery                12368  0

button                  6440  0

thermal                15880  0

tg3                   103228  0

libphy                 24952  1 tg3

e1000                 114588  0

fuse                   59280  0

jfs                   153216  0

raid10                 20600  0

raid456                48552  0

async_memcpy            2328  1 raid456

async_xor               3736  1 raid456

xor                     5416  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                3768  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               80936  1 raid456

raid1                  20760  0

raid0                   7164  0

dm_bbr                 10384  0

dm_snapshot            22700  0

dm_crypt               12944  0

dm_mirror              14496  0

dm_region_hash         12184  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  9724  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 66520  5 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan          1416  0

sbp2                   22644  0

ohci1394               29380  0

ieee1394               86704  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              11016  0

usbhid                 26960  0

ohci_hcd               22164  0

uhci_hcd               21648  0

usb_storage            75488  0

ehci_hcd               34424  0

usbcore               147252  8 uvcvideo,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                71132  0

libsas                 44192  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  360276  0

qla2xxx               214492  0

megaraid_sas           36220  0

megaraid_mbox          29432  0

megaraid_mm             9688  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               40472  0

aacraid                69872  0

sx8                    15144  0

DAC960                 67088  0

cciss                  41288  0

3w_9xxx                32824  0

3w_xxxx                23792  0

mptsas                 47576  0

scsi_transport_sas     30488  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  16400  0

scsi_transport_fc      47180  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               13200  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 17608  0

mptscsih               32472  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                85348  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                26960  0

dc395x                 31492  0

qla1280                22320  0

dmx3191d               11256  0

sym53c8xx              71984  0

gdth                   79368  0

advansys               55424  0

initio                 17640  0

BusLogic               22960  0

arcmsr                 22416  0

aic7xxx               116828  0

aic79xx               134684  0

scsi_transport_spi     24904  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     29472  0

pdc_adma                7932  0

sata_inic162x          10252  0

sata_mv                29484  0

ata_piix               26640  0

ahci                   38136  2

sata_qstor              7996  0

sata_vsc                6412  0

sata_uli                5148  0

sata_sis                6316  0

sata_sx4               10748  0

sata_nv                24644  0

sata_via               11228  0

sata_svw                6348  0

sata_sil24             14428  0

sata_sil               10672  0

sata_promise           12828  0

pata_sl82c105           5608  0

pata_cs5530             6568  0

pata_cs5520             6536  0

pata_via               10816  0

pata_jmicron            3976  0

pata_marvell            4568  0

pata_sis               13180  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            4012  0

pata_sc1200             4808  0

pata_pdc202xx_old       6472  0

pata_triflex            5036  0

pata_atiixp             5752  0

pata_opti               4764  0

pata_amd               13596  0

pata_ali               12072  0

pata_it8213             5532  0

pata_pcmcia            14536  0

pcmcia                 35260  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            37444  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            5196  0

pata_ns87410            4840  0

pata_serverworks        7960  0

pata_artop              6924  0

pata_it821x            11932  0

pata_optidma            6912  0

pata_hpt3x2n            6808  0

pata_hpt3x3             5404  0

pata_hpt37x            13864  0

pata_hpt366             7208  0

pata_cmd64x             7800  0

pata_efar               5404  0

pata_rz1000             4508  0

pata_sil680             7068  0

pata_radisys            4908  0

pata_pdc2027x           8940  0

pata_mpiix              5084  0

libata                176316  51 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

----------

## gerard27

Hi efo,

Here's my lsmod.

```

ikke@Gerard ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidiafb               46088  0 

fb_ddc                  2248  1 nvidiafb

i2c_algo_bit            6284  1 nvidiafb

vgastate                8744  1 nvidiafb

nvidia               8117944  26 

snd_emu10k1           147648  5 

snd_rawmidi            22560  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec        122648  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                2024  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                78768  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22360  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9368  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            4152  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               8752  1 snd_emu10k1

snd                    61848  14 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

usbhid                 22336  0 

rtl8187                53596  0 

pcspkr                  2968  0 

evdev                  11456  4 

i2c_i801               10196  0 

psmouse                45460  0 

soundcore               7536  1 snd

sky2                   49212  0 

eeprom_93cx6            2232  1 rtl8187

ikke@Gerard ~ $ 
```

I didn't see ac97 in yours.

I don't have sequencer because I don't intend to make music.

I have an onboard intel HD audio chip but I don't use it.

I managed to find the soundblaster card and it is very well supported.

In /usr/src/linux/Documentation/alsa/HD=Audio.txt there's quite a bit

to be found on your chip.

There's another program similar to audacity in portage:rezound.

I prefer audacity though.

I've used it to "clean" (by hand) vinyl records.

Gerard.

----------

## Efo

Hi Gerard,

rezound seems a little more complicated; it doesnt work right after install (cant even get the front mike to work) but I havent figured out how to configure it yet. 

Maybe I will put some time into it later on, but for now the feeling is that I am missing something.... somewhere... kenrel codecs?... conflicts? :o(

Oh, by the way, it is a laptop.

----------

## Efo

Eureka!

I finally got it!

I followed the wiki suggestion and it worked: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ALSA

I think (not 100% sure) that what made the difference was 

Device Drivers --->

    Character devices --->

        <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

...

                <*>   RTC Timer support

                [*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer

Summary of "Audacity Preferences" -> "Devices":

Host:ALSA

Playback:default

Recording:

 Device:HDA Intel: ALC662 rev1 Analog (hw:0,0)

 Channels:2(stereo)

Note: no "Mic:0", "FrontMic:0" drop down menu present.

Note: play with "Master", "Speaker", "PCM", "Capture", and "Digital" volumes in alsamixer.

Thanks again for the help gerard82.

Efo

----------

